# Cryptocoryne Questions



## Capt. Colton (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi folks.
I am recently getting back into the hobby and now there are all these "new" crypts!
I'm looking to find _Cryptocoryne nurii_ and _Cryptocoryne nurii 'pahang mutated'_. However,
I am wondering if any of youse have grown these plants in water that is higher pH >7.8, and harder water?
I am planing on keeping them in a 54g corner bowfront with 2x54w AH supply lights and mineralized soil substrate. The tank also has pressurized CO2.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

hey there! i keep my crypts on tap water and it comes out at around 7.6,.. so i would assume it is safe.


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

Depends on the Nurii. I have a C. Nurii 'Mersing' that is a blackwater swamp crypt. I'm growing it in a 50/50 peat & Amazonia mix, and it still isn't acidic enough (this mix is floating around pH 4.8-5.0). It did not previously do well in straight AS or my mixed substrate (pH 6.5).


----------



## Capt. Colton (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the responses.

Missile, 

I purchased a couple and I'll move them to my emersed setup if they don't fair well in the tank.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

They should adapt and do fine, they will likely melt when you first put them in your tank, but dont worry they will likely come back.


----------

